# Ringneck age and cage mates



## Xbluejayx (Jul 11, 2013)

I have a 16 year old ringneck dove as my pet for the past 16 years. I would like to get her another cage mate. All her cage mates have passed due to old age throughout the years. She has been single in her cage now for roughly 3 years. Should I attempt to buy her another cage mate? I'm not sure how her age compared to another younger ringneck dove will do. She doesn't have the energy that she did when she was a younger bird. I'm afraid that she will become stressed by having another younger bird living with her. She has grown more attached to me in the past 3 years just & loves her FM radio that she haves next to her cage.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Xbluejayx said:


> I have a 16 year old ringneck dove as my pet for the past 16 years. I would like to get her another cage mate. All her cage mates have passed due to old age throughout the years. She has been single in her cage now for roughly 3 years. Should I attempt to buy her another cage mate? I'm not sure how her age compared to another younger ringneck dove will do. She doesn't have the energy that she did when she was a younger bird. I'm afraid that she will become stressed by having another younger bird living with her. She has grown more attached to me in the past 3 years just & loves her FM radio that she haves next to her cage.


If you think she would be stressed then why would you do it? I think it is best to trust your judgement as she is with you and you know her better than any stranger on the internet.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

At this point in time, she probably doesn't really want a new cage mate, and since she has grown more attached to you in the past 3 years, I'd probably just let her relax and enjoy her senior years that way. That's quite a while for her to be alone, and then change things so much, and at her age. I think I would just enjoy her for as long as you have her.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*cage mates*

I agree with the others. I wouldn't bother with a "cage mate" at this point. Your old dove might not like it. You could get a second dove in a second cage, and put the cages near each other, but I doubt your old dove would appreciate another bird inside her cage at this point.

I have an old dove that is over 20 years old. She has her own space and does not like other birds even landing on her cage. But I have 3 parakeets in the same room with her and she probably appreciates the company from a distance like that.


----------

